# 2.1W 65 luman LED shrimp bowl desk lamp



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

:help: please...

I got a 1.75gal 9.5" diameter brandy sniffer bowl at PetSmart (SKU#5140161) to use as a low-tech planted shrimp bowl. It's 6" deep to the substrate. $13










Staples Office Supply Tensor LED desk lamp model #17847-000. $20
The desklamp is an array of 21x0.1W LEDs of ~65 lumen output. The LEDs each have an integral bullet shaped capsule that acts as a fairly narrow angle optic. The optimum lamp height is 9" above the substrate to get the full spread of the brighter inner cone over the substrate.










I don't have any kind of a light meter much less a PAR meter.

Does this sound like it would work for small crypts and mosses?


----------



## robbowal (Mar 27, 2011)

audioaficionado

I got this yesterday.
http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/50189198

and plan to get this bulb.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Equivalent-...Q0/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1311492176&sr=8-15

i think this set-up may be useful to you as well.

My vase is around 14" tall see below the neck is 5" wide

Robert


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

Those are halogen incandescent lamp fixtures. Lot more heat and less useful light vs LEDs.


----------



## robbowal (Mar 27, 2011)

the bulb i linked to is a LED 6W replacement GU10


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Steve, given the fact I've grown java ferns and moss in a tank with only illumination from our overhead light (albeit slowly), I think you'll be fine.


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

robbowal said:


> the bulb i linked to is a LED 6W replacement GU10


You ninja edited after my reply LOL :icon_lol:

Those look a lot more powerful than what I have. My lamp seems brighter than a 5W emitter LED lamp I was also comparing because it has a more narrow light cone angle. Ideally I would have liked to have gotten an elegant looking goose neck fixture that would accept PAR or bayonet style LED bulbs for the much higher light potential, but with a low-tech shrimp bowl, that would just make lots of algae.

Thanx for that valuable input Sara.


----------



## robbowal (Mar 27, 2011)

audioaficionado said:


> You ninja edited after my reply LOL :icon_lol:
> 
> Those look a lot more powerful than what I have. My lamp seems brighter than a 5W emitter LED lamp I was also comparing because it has a more narrow light cone angle. Ideally I would have liked to have gotten an elegant looking goose neck fixture that would accept PAR or bayonet style LED bulbs for the much higher light potential, but with a low-tech shrimp bowl, that would just make lots of algae.
> 
> Thanx for that valuable input Sara.


The ninja edit was because I linked to the page that was logged in (rookie mistake)

The light may be a little too powerful but the do have lower rated ones I think.
I remember reading that you should look for the lowest amount of LEDs to provide the wattage you need (I.E. 3 x 2 W is more efficient than 30 x .2 W even though the end amount of light is the same).


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

robbowal, I look forward to your journal thread on your planted bowl.

I'm waiting until I get mine scaped and planted before I post up my build thread.

I'm also going to check out the lamps over at Office Depot today just in case there is an even better cheap light.


----------



## robbowal (Mar 27, 2011)

Steve
Must start that journal thread after my holidays the picture is the current state of the bowl and it will be like that for a few weeks. in case you were wondering the substrate is 1.5" JBL proflora start topped with 1" Fluva Stratum.

Good luck with your search for lighting
Robert


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

Well I looked high and low, but I didn't find anything better. Saw some $8 cheap desktop goose neck fixtures I can modify to make them taller and use CF or PAR LEDs. Might grab one for a future project.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I love the little goose neck lamps for the smaller tanks (under 3 gallons) I saw some at Target today on sale for $5! I had to resist the urge to forget the much needed laundry hamper and buy lamps.  Looking forward to your nano tank getting setup.


----------



## MitchellLawson (Nov 8, 2011)

Updates?


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

Here is a great little shrimp bowl light that I found at Ikea. I just started a Walstad bowl with it and I'll post a journal soon.


----------



## Kitty_Kitsch (Apr 27, 2011)

I really want to see the bowl with the ikea lamp


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

Ended up just going with a 13W standard base bulb in a 9 buck Walmart super cheap short goose neck desk lamp. I'll get some thing more elegant eventually. The 23W bulb I used at first grew a nice crop of filamentous algae all over the moss


----------

